# What colour is your Aura?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Yet another silly quiz to break the monotony.

I got Blue : You are a healer helping those around you as much as you can with your compassionate nature!

Hmm!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got blue too. I hope I am sympathetic, but I'm afraid I'm too lazy to help those around me as much as I can. 
Also, after having to wear blue for most of my childhood on the grounds that red and pink didn't suit my red hair, I've rebelled, and I hardly wear it now, and didn't even before my hair began to fade. Crimson for me!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was green



.................


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Well... my color is orange. "You have lots of friends and the spirit for adventure" - or something like. Maybe the test-maker and I have different definitions for 'friend'. At least 'adventure' covers a lot of ground.



And the color orange is too loud.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Another blue here.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm orange too. The pithiest color, I read somewhere...or maybe I didn't.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I couldn't answer this one.

The last two questions ask us our elements and our spirit animals. So the poll assumes we know those things, but not our color. 

Why not just ask up front: which color are you?

Blue: You are a healer helping those around you as much as you can with your compassionate nature
Green: You are a natural child that love animal, nature, and being out in it brings you peace
Etc.

This wouldn't be any more or less difficult to answer than the questions themselves.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh how I wanted it to be as black as my soul, but nah, says I'm Green, how disappointing!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> I couldn't answer this one.
> 
> The last two questions ask us our elements and our spirit animals. So the poll assumes we know those things, but not our color.
> 
> ...


I wasn't asked the questions you quote. I couldn't have answered those either. Shucks, we can't even _know_ our spirit animal without fasting in the wilderness...

I am beginning to suspect that _Taggart_ has led us into the desert again.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ukko said:


> I wasn't asked the questions you quote. I couldn't have answered those either. Shucks, we can't even _know_ our spirit animal without fasting in the wilderness...
> 
> I am beginning to suspect that _Taggart_ has led us into the desert again.


An ideal place to begin fasting. As Chakotay says in Voyager - "Akoocheemoya. We are far from the sacred places of our grandfathers, and from the bones of our people, but perhaps there is one powerful being who will embrace this good crew and give them the answer they seek."

(It does help that I've just started re watching it again!)


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I couldn't answer the first question.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This quiz is ageist. If you lie about your age, and otherwise put the same answers, you get a different colour!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> This quiz is ageist. If you lie about your age, and otherwise put the same answers, you get a different colour!


Yeah, the older the age, the more faded


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

When i saw the title of the thread i thought "blue". And what i got from the quiz is "Your Aura Color Is Blue
You are a healer helping those around you as much as you can with your compassionate nature!"


zing!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

This site is great. Ever wondered what youghurt flavour you were? You may get your answer there!


Best regards, Dr


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine is chromatic :clap: moving from one pitch to another as my mood changes.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Taggart said:


> An ideal place to begin fasting. As Chakotay says in Voyager - "Akoocheemoya. We are far from the sacred places of our grandfathers, and from the bones of our people, but perhaps there is one powerful being who will embrace this good crew and give them the answer they seek."
> 
> (It does help that I've just started re watching it again!)


*Off topic*
'Year of Hell' - that's a good one. And also, whatever episode it is when 7 of 9 does her delightful impression of the doctor.
An aside: I know it comes to us all eventually, but Kes has fair put on the beef.


----------

